

Show HN: A Chrome Extension Wallet that makes small BTC transactions super easy - sida
http://www.sparecoins.io/

======
TomJoad
Love it, and I don't even use Bitcoin! Anything that decreases the barriers
for bitcoin transactions is great for its adoption.

